# Unhappy with the brush on laquer



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I got some mesquite from Hooked (Thanks again) and turned out a little bowl. The wood was a little wet but between the turning and sanding, it seemed to be dry from the heat. I sanded to 800 and applied my first coat of clear lacquer with a foam brush and it looked great. It dries to the touch in 30 minutes and you can add the second coat in 2 hours. I let it dry about 6 hours and was really excited about the finish. Before I went to bed, I went and put on a second coat to dry over night. This morning I took a look and I have runs and bad streaks. It's like brush marks but it's not brush marks. Some places the second coat stayed in place, other spots it just ran. I would have thought if the wood was wet and that caused the problem, then the first coat would have shown the problem. Plus the lacquer smell is very strong. I hope it goes away after a week or so, otherwise no one would want this inside.

The directions on the can state:
easy to use
no sanding between coats
Beautiful finishes

I'm going to put it back on the lathe and wet sand it down. This will be another test as all lacquer finishes I have tried to wet sand before has not come out well, just heats too easy...heck I have to go slow when buffing lacquer.

This was my first attemp with brush on lacquer and not ready to give up. I have had very good results with the spray, wonder if I can thin this down and go that route LOL

Any tips?


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Have you ever tried WIPE ON POL by MINWAX ? It is wonderful ! LL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

yes, I use poly on many things, just wanted to try out this lacquer

wet sanded it on the lathe, took it back to the bare wood...LOL 400 grit and it was gone before I knew what happened...plus side is I found a couple high spots I didn't know where on there lol now this is baby butt smooth

I'm just going to keep playing with it


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

If it's the same Brushing Laquor I have it's supposed to be thinned before application. I haven't got a perfect finish with it the couple times I've worked with it although those were table tops and the only issues were minor stroke marks that were easily worked out. I think I thinned mine about 30/70, thinner/laquor. I also used a high end natural bristle brush. Never have used those foam things.
Later, biggreen


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

You might try whiping it down with laquor thinner and placing it out in the sun to dry. It may blush a little at first but the sun should take it out. Then add another thin coat of laquor.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

going to stop on this one, didn't get the finish I wanted but maybe next time


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice looking peice Bill..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Cool. Love the Mesquite.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

VERY nice, bill... Betcha someone in the know could actually 'age' that piece with the beautiful growth rings.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

thanks, I put some wax on it, buffed it up good a little while ago and filled it with potpourri


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bill....looks great to me. Love that mesquite!! gb


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Good looking bowl. Finish looks fine.

Forget what brand I tried but the instructions stated, second coat may be applied 1-2 hours after the first. If not applied then to wait 24 hours before applying. IIRC the reasoning was that at 1-2 hours the 1st coat was dry to the touch but hadn't hardened. Any longer and "curing" had begun and it needed 24 hours for the solvents to evaporate off so the 2nd coat could adhere.


----------

